# Raam 2014



## Bisgaard (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi all, 

Well, this is a longshot, but here it goes: 

I'm a 21 year old guy from Denmark. I spend the 2010 summer biking across the states, from Seattle, WA - New York City. A ride of 5.400km. I did it in 26 days. 

I've been following RAAM as long as i remember, and when Chris MacDonald, the danish/american did the race in 2005 i decided that I have to try the race sometimes. After my own "RAAM" last summer i now have decided to go for my dream. 

I think it would be realistic to get in shape for the RAAM in 3 years with good training - i've got no plans for podiums, just to cross the finishline in time. I'm i way off here? 

Then why am i posing here - well, i have no clue on have to gathering a crew and get in contact with possible sponsors. So do anyone in here have some insights or ideas? 

I would be very appreciated. 

Kind regards,
Kasper. 

(sorry for my bad english - i hope it is readable)


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

"(sorry for my bad english - i hope it is readable)"

Better than my Danish. Or my French. Or my Spanish. 

my 2 cents - I think if you can ride twice as far each day as you did in your tour, go for it. (12 days in a row 250 miles in one day is a beast). 
The qualifying standards themselves are an accomplishment on their own. Accomplish one (qualify) and then start training longer and further.


----------



## Bisgaard (Apr 1, 2011)

kjdhawkhill said:


> "(sorry for my bad english - i hope it is readable)"
> 
> Better than my Danish. Or my French. Or my Spanish.
> 
> ...


Well obv. i don't know if i'm capable of doing +250 miles a day - but if i can do 125 miles a day, without much training, then with 3 years of dedicated training i think i'll be in shape to do it. 

I road a 24h race last year, and did 400km in 14 hours. Unfortunately i got a injurie and was forced to quit the race. 

I'm glad my english is readable .


----------



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

The RAAM website has some good resources, www.raceacrossamerica.org.
You should look into the ultramarathon events in your area. There's so much to learn in ultramarathon cycling that you'll only learn by doing. The European events will be the ideal way for you to gain experience, possibly gather some of your eventual RAAM crew and to qualify for RAAM.


----------



## Bisgaard (Apr 1, 2011)

Big-foot said:


> The RAAM website has some good resources, www.raceacrossamerica.org.
> You should look into the ultramarathon events in your area. There's so much to learn in ultramarathon cycling that you'll only learn by doing. The European events will be the ideal way for you to gain experience, possibly gather some of your eventual RAAM crew and to qualify for RAAM.


Thanks for you reply. 

I'm gonna do as many ultramarathons as possible. I'm gonna be a dad for the first time next month, so for now, i'm just training to keep my shape. But late summer/fall i'll be on the roads again. 
I'm looking to do most of the 24h races in Denmark next year. Don't know many outside Denmark - anyone know some good ultra races in Europe? Maybe a homepage with races? 

As told, i did 400km in 15h last year, without much training, so i'm pretty confident that i can qualify in 3 years from now. But i'll of couse do the distance several times before the "real" qualify.


----------



## Topher (Jun 5, 2005)

As for ultra stuff in Europe, Paris-Brest-Paris comes to mind first.


----------



## Bisgaard (Apr 1, 2011)

Topher said:


> As for ultra stuff in Europe, Paris-Brest-Paris comes to mind first.


Oh yeah, forgot all about PBP - thank you. 

Keep 'em coming  .


----------



## dualpivot (Oct 25, 2009)

Race around Slovenia, a RAAM qualifier: http://www.ultracycling.com/results/ras2009.html
Race around Ireland "Europe's Toughest Cycling Challenge": http://www.racearoundireland.com/


----------



## Bisgaard (Apr 1, 2011)

dualpivot said:


> Race around Slovenia, a RAAM qualifier: http://www.ultracycling.com/results/ras2009.html
> Race around Ireland "Europe's Toughest Cycling Challenge": http://www.racearoundireland.com/


Thanks a lot - you guy is a big help . 

Please keep 'em coming .


----------



## ultraracenews (Apr 7, 2011)

Lots of Ultramarathon cycling information on my two sites including race stories, race schedules and photos.

http://ultraracenews.wordpress.com/
http://www.ultraracepics.com/


----------

